# anyone ever use D- Bol



## biggunz (Dec 28, 2003)

was wondering if anyone had ever done a cycle of D-Bol I have been reading about it and went to their website and sdi sells. It just seems to good to be true. They seem to advertise like Muscletech in regards to results. Just wondering if it is a legit site and ph. Also it says it comes with a money back garuntee any info would help


----------



## 100%legalmass (Dec 28, 2003)

You would be wasting you money if you bought it. There are a lot better Phs thatn the ones from SDI labs.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 28, 2003)

am i missing something here? Acutal D-bol is a true illegal steroid. Are you talking about some PH useing D-bol as a a name? If u are i wouldnt buy it out of princible. I hate when a PH company uses 'gear' names.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 28, 2003)

hes talking about SDI labs Dbol.  Its crap Its just overpriced low doses of andro and 4-ad


----------



## 100%legalmass (Dec 28, 2003)

He is talking about legalsteroid.com which are SDI labs products.
I think that we are on the same page.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 28, 2003)

oh...then look at the more reputable ph companies bro... ergopharm is top notch...dermabolics is a fine company ...and 1fast400.com is a wonderful site to buy em from


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 28, 2003)

how old r u man ?, tell us a little bit about urself experience, weight...............etc.........., well, i can tell you this they WILL give ur money back if you send the unused or used product... why not try it, but remeber it is a suplement so you need to do diet and exercise... with it


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2003)

I can't recall hearing a single positive comment about them, and that is being 100% honest.


----------



## Big T (Apr 17, 2005)

I am thinking about ordering that stuff.....but i was wondering if anyone new about any better supplements>????


----------



## topolo (Apr 17, 2005)

they sre shit!


----------

